# Allure of the Seas - biggest cruise ship, 6x



## BlueLynne (12 Jan. 2013)




----------



## Vespasian (13 Jan. 2013)

Hier ein Cutaway der *Oasis* of the Seas (5.400 x 3.600)

http://www.oasisoftheseas.com/galleries/2/images/OA_Cutaway_Poster_v3.jpg


----------



## frank63 (31 März 2013)

Ganz schön beeindruckend. Vielen Dank.


----------



## wstar (3 Apr. 2013)

Beeindruckend, was da alles drauf ist! Ich fands schon imposant eine Aida auf der kleinen Ems zu sehen


----------



## helix45 (28 Nov. 2015)

Stadt in Form eines Schiffs, krass


----------



## Gunbay (7 März 2016)

Die großen Schiffe sind echte Städte, die kommt keine Langweile auf.


----------

